

Show HN: My first crack at d3js - Presidential debate bi-focal word cloud - kingycd
http://denniskchan.com/blog/presidential-debates-re-visited-a-word-cloud-project/

======
nivektric
Very interesting, though it would be nice to be able to track a given word or
words between debates to see how their frequency shifted. Right now, the
transition is so quick that's it's difficult to see this.

